# Hello from Southern New Hampshire



## Maze03079 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions on where I might be able to study Martial Arts.  I am a former student of Shaolin Kenpo/Kempo Karate and I'd like to get back into a similar style.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions or recommendations you may have to offer.


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to MT! You are somewhat close to a great instructor Mr. Joe Robelo (New Bedford Area) www.kenpojoe.com. I too had studied Shaolin Kempo but am currently studying American Kenpo.


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Maze, welcome!    

Definitely check out the Universal Kenpo Federation's East Coast Regional Training Center in Milford, run by Mr. Vinny Anfuso.   He has a fantastic school and is a very knowledgeable instructor.  Well worth the visit.

He can be reached at 603-654-3888


----------



## OKenpo942 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT. American Kenpo practitioner here. Can't answer your question, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Brian, welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 1, 2012)

Brian, sorry, all I can offer is a warm welcome. I hope you find what you are looking for...........


----------



## stickarts (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## NarrowStreetFilms (Feb 2, 2012)

Where in Southern NH do you live? I know many dojo owners in the area and may be able to point you towards some traditional karate schools.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dude. While I don't know of any schools there, you can try google maps.


----------

